# Poll: What ages are your at-home children?



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

Seems many of us have children at home. I'm wondering what ages we have represented here.

So, here's the poll question: What are the ages of your at-home kids?

(Maybe this will spark some kid-loved recipes!)


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

My daughter is almost 18 months, but we just recently decided we are done saying how many months old she is so now she is a year and a half


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

oh! GB! so glad you are!
I recently asked a mother how old her little girl was and she said "Well, she's 34-1/2 months old! yikes!


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Who want to have to do the math. 1 and a half is good enough for me!


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2006)

Mine are 127 months and 146 months old. (heeheeheehee!)


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2006)

Who let the troublemaker back in


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

(sorry, GB - I _thought _the door was locked!)


----------



## Alix (Jul 17, 2006)

(Alix stealthily pockets a skeleton key and giggles as she runs off to the mountains)

OK...they are 10 and 12.   See you on Thursday folks!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Well according to Ambers birthday calculator:

Oldest Son (19)
You are 235 months old.
You are 1,024 weeks old.
You are 7,168 days old.
You are 172,044 hours old.
You are 10,322,642 minutes old.
You are 619,358,560 seconds old.
Middle Son (15)
You are 189 months old.
You are 821 weeks old.
You are 5,745 days old.
You are 137,892 hours old.
You are 8,273,523 minutes old.
You are 496,411,403 seconds old.
Youngest Son (7)
You are 87 months old.
You are 380 weeks old.
You are 2,659 days old.
You are 63,828 hours old.
You are 3,829,683 minutes old.
You are 229,781,035 seconds old.


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2006)

My kids are 12, 10 and 3.


----------



## amber (Jul 17, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Well according to Ambers birthday calculator:
> 
> Oldest Son (19)
> You are 235 months old.
> ...


 
I knew that calculator would come in handy      I have one child who is 15.


----------



## rickell (Jul 17, 2006)

*kids*

I have 3 girls 9, 11, 13,


----------



## vagriller (Jul 17, 2006)

My boy is 4 today!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 17, 2006)

My son, Eddie will be 40 this year ( I was a child bride. ) He is mentally challenged, but takes care of himself. He has a little apartment connected to my home and all I do for him is prepare his meals and love him alot.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 17, 2006)

My daughter is 6 & my son is 9. They are growing up way too fast!!


----------



## vyapti (Jul 17, 2006)

My boy is 12, he just endured his first year of middle school.
I have two daughters, 9 and 6.

In a few years, I will have a son in his first year of college and two girls in high school.  I've told my wife that I will be fleeing to Canada.


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have 2 girls....
13.. soon to be 14 the end of the month.. which i feel to young to have a 14yr old.. yikes!!! 
and a 7yr old

my son is 10.


----------



## middie (Jul 17, 2006)

I have one boy who is 9 going on 35.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 17, 2006)

No kids, just one self centered weiner dog...   

John


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 17, 2006)

2, 4, 5, and 11.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

My 19 year old is still home. My 20 year is finally on his own again. Well, he's been gone for about 5-6 months.


----------



## Brooksy (Jul 17, 2006)

2 down, one (22 son) to go.....


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 18, 2006)

Do I win the biggest age gaps prize?? My girls are 14 and 6 and Riley is 8 weeks (i will say 2 months on thursday!)


----------



## luvs (Jul 18, 2006)

my adopted babies, tigs & charlotte, are 7. they love whiskas & purring.


----------



## luvs (Jul 18, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Do I win the biggest age gaps prize?? My girls are 14 and 6 and Riley is 8 weeks (i will say 2 months on thursday!)


 
my BF's Mom delivered her bundle of pink when my guy was 23!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 18, 2006)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Do I win the biggest age gaps prize?? My girls are 14 and 6 and Riley is 8 weeks (i will say 2 months on thursday!)


 

I don't think so, my oldest is 20  and the yongest is 2. I probably win for most kids, or at least pretty high up there.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 18, 2006)

Soon-to-be 15-year-old girl.  When is the teen he#@ over?


----------



## SharonT (Jul 18, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> When is the teen he#@ over?


 
 My youngest is 20... so the teen He@! is over... and Twenty-something s**t begins.  NAAHHHHH - just kiddin.  My "girls" are 20 and 28 and the BEST.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 18, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I don't think so, my oldest is 20  and the yongest is 2. I probably win for most kids, or at least pretty high up there.




Oh wow! How many in between???


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2006)

happy birthday to your boy, vagriller!

i have a 28 month old, er, 2 1/3 year old boy at home. like brad pitt recently commented, being a dad is one of life's "true joys".

i'm not allowed to have #2 until i buy a bigger house.


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2006)

luvs said:
			
		

> my BF's Mom delivered her bundle of pink when my guy was 23!


 
There's 23 (almost 24) years between Rachel and I too.


----------



## corazon (Jul 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm not allowed to have #2 until i buy a bigger house.


I expect you'll be house hunting this weekend.  

2 sons here, and if I can twist dh's arm enough maybe we'll have a girl in the next few years.  

Aidan is going to be (eek!) 3 years old on Saturday!!!  My little boy is growing so fast!  He's not a toddler anymore, he's now a "preschooler!"

Callum is growing fast right along with Aidan, he's about 7 months now and sitting as tall as ever.


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 19, 2006)

My daughter will be 9 in September and son turned 6 last sunday.


----------



## Bo0pY (Jul 19, 2006)

My boys are 19, 15, 8 and 4


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm not allowed to have #2 until i buy a bigger house.


Would't you know my wife gave me a similar requirment. For us though she said there was no way she would be pregnant again without having central air. Well _if_ the contracter shows up then that will be happening today.


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 19, 2006)

I am 744 months old, I am not allowed to discuss my wifes age.

later


----------



## kyles (Jul 19, 2006)

oops I forgot to have children, dang it!


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Would't you know my wife gave me a similar requirment. For us though she said there was no way she would be pregnant again without having central air. Well _if_ the contracter shows up then that will be happening today.


 
Won't people talk when the baby looks like the contractor?


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> oops I forgot to have children, dang it!


 
I can rent you mine!


----------



## kyles (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh I like boys, I can teach them Aussie Rules football!!!! And your boys are so cute!


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you!
Aussie Rules football, eh? Sounds wonderful!

whoops! I forgot to add their ages: 13 & just-turned-11


----------



## kyles (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, it's a bit rough, but not as rough as American football. I always thought I would have a huge family, enough for a football (or a cricket) team, but it wasn't to be! I'm a good Auntie though!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

Aunties are the best! My boys only have one, but she spoils them so much they hate coming home!!!\

Feel free to "Auntie-tize" yourself with my two.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 19, 2006)

*just when I thought..*

I was going to have the house to myself....my son decided to commute to college next year instead of living on campus.  My daughter is leaving for her first year on campus in 7 weeks!   (he's 20, she's 17)

I am assuming when you say 'at home' you mean the place where all their laundry is done, yes?


----------



## Constance (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, mine are gone...finally. After raising two daughters, I found myself presented with a 3 year old grandson to raise.

Now G'pa and I are honeymooners again... 

Too bad we're so old and stove up.


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I am assuming when you say 'at home' you mean the place where all their laundry is done, yes?


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 20, 2006)

I have an 8 month old, Sofie.  Would you believe people have already started asking me when we're having #2?!?  There days when I can hardly keep up with 1 and am tired before she is!  For those of you that have several, you have my undying respect!!! 

Hey Crewsk, tell TC and Savannah to stop growing up so fast already!


----------



## JMediger (Jul 20, 2006)

No children (yet), just one spoiled dog and a cat who lets us live in her house ... We do have 2 nieces who we spoil and a nephew on the way.


----------

